
Masonry Construction Robot in Disguise - Parbeyjr
http://edgylabs.com/2016/10/03/masonry-construction-robot/
======
nikolay
It looks like it leaves roughly 1 cm holes between bricks. Why?

~~~
Parbeyjr
Not sure why. Initially, I thought they were going to fill it out with some
material or something but apparently they don't. Also have concerns about the
strength of the overall structure.

